# Project Ivory Soap



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is quite interesting. I didnt know this project existed till this morning.

Top Secret Project Ivory Soap -- Aircraft Repair Ships

*Top Secret Project Ivory Soap -- Aircraft Repair Ships
by Bruce Felknor *

As 1943 ended, German forces had been defeated in Africa, and Italian troops were helping the Allies drive Germany out of their country. Operation Overlord and the Normandy landings were far advanced in strategic planning. Major planning efforts were under way to hasten victory in the Pacific.

The top-secret atomic bomb was a year and a half from its first test. In the Pacific Theater everything depended on conventional warfare, with B-29s bombers carrying the island-hopping war all the way to the Japanese home islands, with P-51s protecting the bombers.

One thing was certain: the invading aircraft would face a skilled and deadly foe in the air. Major damage to our planes was inevitable, but many of them would limp safely back to base. What then? No advanced air field had either the men or the machine shops and other facilities necessary for major airplane and engine repair and rebuilding.

Thus was born Ivory Soap, a secret project kept "classified" for more than a half-century. It is not even mentioned in the official history book "The Army Air Forces In World War II."

The idea arose in Air Corps staff meetings in Tunisia and Italy. It then went to Washington, where it was approved by the commander of the Army Air Corps, Gen. Henry H. "Hap" Arnold, and by the Joint Chiefs of Staff.

Ivory Soap consisted of 24 ships and some 5,000 men drawn from the Army, Navy, and Merchant Marine. The ships were six Libertys and eighteen 180-foot freight/salvage (F/S) auxiliary vessels that were converted into floating machine shops and repair and maintenance depots. Their main "clients" would be B- 29s and P-51s but they could handle any other aircraft as necessary.

The Libertys were designated Aircraft Repair Units, Floating (ARUs), each with a total complement of 344 men. The Aircraft Maintenance Units (AMUs) were 187 foot long ships built by Higgins in New Orleans and had a complement of 48 men. The ARUs (Libertys) had shop space big enough to accommodate components of the enormous B-29s. The more numerous and smaller AMUs could handle the fighters. Because of their shorter cruising range fighters advanced bases had to be more numerous, and closer to the targets; so did their floating repair depots.

The ships were operated by the Army Transport Service (ATS), all of whose officers and men were merchant mariners. They were well-armed against air attack: each Liberty had a 3-inch 50 at the bow and a 5-inch 38 aft, plus twelve 20mms and two 40mms. Proportionately less firepower went aboard the auxiliaries. The guns were manned by Naval Armed Guard crews.

Acquiring the ships and getting them to the deepwater terminal at Point Clear, close to the Marine Air Technical Services Command at Brookley Field, outside Mobile, Alabama, began in the spring of 1944. Once in place, they had to be modified. For the Libertys this meant fitting them with machine tools, cranes, and all the elements of complete machine shops. Similarly, equipment for sheet metal work, fabric repair facilities. They carried a large inventory of steel, lumber, aluminum, and other materials to manufacture needed parts.

Facilities had to be built into the ships to accommodate two big R-4B Sikorsky helicopters on board. These were to locate downed planes, rescue their flight crews and passengers, ferry shipwrights and mechanics wherever they might be needed on the islands of the Pacific campaign, and to haul parts.

Each ship was also equipped with two motor launches and two DUKWs or "ducks," amphibious trucks for carrying parts too heavy for the helicopters. Divers were part of each crew, so room for their support equipment was also necessary.

Similar work on the 18 smaller maintenance vessels, which would be principally concerned with smaller fighter planes, went on simultaneously. When the ships were ready, so were their crews and repair teams. Selecting the men and training them for the unfamiliar parts of their new assignments took time. The mechanics and machinists had to learn rudiments of seamanship and swimming, including how to abandon ship if need be. The Assistant Commandant was C. E. Hooten, a Mariner, and other Merchant Marine Officers were part of the Army teaching staff at Point Clear

All Army technicians required marine survival skills before they could board the 24 depot repair ships at Mobile, Alabama in 1944

The Liberty ships selected for Ivory Soap were:

Original name Name as Aircraft Repair ship
Rebecca Lukens Maj. Gen. Herbert A. Dargue
Nathaniel Scudder Brig. Gen. Alfred J. Lyon 
Richard O'Brien Brig. Gen. Asa N. Duncan
Robert W. Bingham Brig. Gen. Clinton W. Russell
Daniel E. Garrett Maj. Gen Robert Olds
Thomas LeValley Maj. Gen. Walter R. Weaver

Inevitably, the six hybridized Libertys were known as "The Generals." The 18 auxiliaries, each named in honor of an Army Colonel, naturally, were "The Colonels."

These ships returned hundreds of wrecked or seriously damaged B-29s and fighters to battle.

On October 1, 1944, SS Maj. Gen. Herbert A. Dargue sailed for New Orleans, then to Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, to join a convoy through the Panama Canal. Once in the Pacific, she sailed alone, chugging along at the Libertys 10 knots per hour toward Eniwetok in the Marshall Islands. There the Dargue was ordered to Saipan, in the Marianas, where heavy action was about to begin. In November they dropped the hook in Tanapag Harbor near Saipan.

One of the ship's helicopter pilots, First Lt. Daniel A. Nigro, recently recalled some of their experiences in an interview with Sue Baker for the Air Corps magazine Airman at Wright- Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio. (See her story online at Water Wings )

Nigro and his fellow pilot, John Halpin, flew repair personnel to airstrips on the island and returned with aircraft parts needing repair in the Dargue's shops. Frequently they would carry so many parts needing repair that they taxed the helicopter's capacity. "We did anything -- even taking off the 'copter doors--to lighten our load," he said.

While the Dargue was at Saipan her gun crew shot down two Japanese "Betty" bombers. They got another Japanese plane in May after they moved on to Iwo Jima.

The information in this article came to me through Fred M. Duncan, who was a 16-year-old merchant seaman when he found himself part of Project Ivory Soap. Now the survivors of that hardy band are in the seventies to nineties.

Small honors have been paid to them at last. The Air Force Museum at Dayton, Ohio, established a museum exhibit commemorating the ships and men of Ivory Soap.

A Memorial Plaque was dedicated there on October 3, 1997. Fred Duncan and other survivors from all three services--Army, Air Corps, Naval Armed Guards, and Merchant Marine assembled in a reunion at Washington, D.C., in October 1998.

Dear reader, if you or anyone you know was part of the historic but invisible operation, please send word to Fred or to me. We merchant marine veterans, at least, can comprehend the risks and perils faced by the Ivory Soap boys, and offer our own sophisticated tribute to these brave shipmates, who helped win the war in the Pacific.

Sources:
The Liberty Ships; The history of the"emergency" type cargo ships constructed in the United States during World War II, L. A. Sawyer and W. H. Mitchell, Cambridge, Maryland: Cornell Maritime Press, 1970
A History of the Army Aircraft Repair Ship Project, Nov. 1943-Sept. 1944, U.S. Army Air Forces, Feb. 14, 1945
Photo of Merchant Marine Officer teaching lifeboat skills to the Army crewmembers courtesy of Fred Duncan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

fasinating stuff i never knew about this earlier, a wonderful idea! they must of had a hell of a job getting the larger B-29 parts on board though............


----------



## daishi12 (Oct 1, 2006)

Gen. Henry H. "Hap" Arnold must of been a man of immense vision and incredible horse trading skills to get the project up and running in just about a year.

All respect to him and his crews.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Very cool and interesting!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2006)

daishi12 said:


> Gen. Henry H. "Hap" Arnold must of been a man of immense vision and incredible horse trading skills to get the project up and running in just about a year.
> 
> All respect to him and his crews.



Thats why he was chief of staff for the AAF.


----------



## daishi12 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have just come across this link Aircraft: Sikorsky R-4B Hoverfly
which shows that the pilots of the R-4B's where probably the first known medevac 'copter pilots. A very interesting read


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 2, 2007)

How fascinating this article is. Don't think I had heard that much about ships that allowed aircraft to be repaired on the front-line.


----------



## maryannpatty (Jan 27, 2008)

My father was Leo Max Clark from Ohio. He was a mechanic on one of the floating aircraft repair ships. We could find very little information about this secret project before his death. I am so glad to be able to find out more about his service to his country.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Was your father a B29 mechanic?


----------



## maryannpatty (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, I believe he was. Did you know him?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

No sys was not even alive back then...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maryann, theres a B29 forum that has many members (aircrew and ground support) that were involved with the bomber. They are a wealth of information. Who knows, maybe someone was in your fathers unit.

B-29 Superfortress Then and Now. . .


----------



## maryannpatty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

Great story! I never knew about these ships. Great job syscom!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the pleasure (?) of sailing in (not serving in) both the Gen. H.F Hodges
and the Gen. Buckner. I had heard, while aboard, that both had been used
in some "super secret project", but none of the crew new anything about
it. These two were both liberty's that were being used to haul troops and
dependents to North Africa and Europe. I was aboard them as a passenger
in 1953 or so....

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats some good reading, and very interesting stuff , great job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunners_son (May 2, 2009)

maryannpatty said:


> My father was Leo Max Clark from Ohio. He was a mechanic on one of the floating aircraft repair ships. We could find very little information about this secret project before his death. I am so glad to be able to find out more about his service to his country.



"My dad was a gunner on the USS Brig General Asa N Duncan, 4thARU. His name is Joe DeRosa from New York. Do you know the name of the ship your dad was on? I would like to hear from those who know or knew members of the crew of the Duncan."


----------



## Demetrious (May 3, 2009)

Honestly, the most interesting part of this story is the detail about the helicopters. I didn't know that helicopters were utilized in any theater of the war, by any side, in any numbers whatsoever.

However, I do find the fact that repair ships were used to be quite interesting. I've always marveled at those pictures of runways that take up almost every square inch of those tiny atolls, and wondered where they actually _parked_ the planes, much less the fuel storage and engine repair facilities.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 4, 2009)

Pretty interesting thread, didn't know about these ships. 

Hi Demetrious, I think the Germans had some helicopters as well. They were a pretty new thing in WWII.


----------



## Propeller daughter (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

My father was a tech sgt on the Asa Duncan, with his job being the propeller mechanic (Beaman B. Cole). I have all of his memorabilia, including a complete listing of the personnel on the ship as of 18 Feb 45. Cpl Joseph C. DeRosa is listed. Leo Max Clark is not on the list. They were all put in for bronze service stars as of 12 July 45 by Colonel Wood.

I have some amazing photos, including those of the helicopters carried on board, along with the meal they had when Gen Doolittle visited on 15 Aug 45.

I even have my father's typed letter with the details of where the ship was from 9 Dec 44 to 16 Aug 45.

Does anyone know if there is some memorial for these ships and men?


----------



## gunners_son (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
I spoke to my father, Cpl Joseph C. DeRosa, and he believes he remembers your dad and served with him on the Duncan. He also was also present when Doolittle visited the ship and remembers it well. 

My father and I would be interested if you or others might know the status of the following that were on the Duncan: Ed Gigliardi, Al Cadaret, "Boots" Braden, William Wilson, Tony Bacina, Joseph Larkin, Bob Evans, Edward Yorke, and Bob Sharkey. 

Attached are a photo of the Duncan and a photo of her crew. Let me know which of these is your father, Beaman Cole. Also, Please post some of the material you have.


----------



## Propeller daughter (May 23, 2009)

Hi,

I will have to figure out how to upload the photos (I'm not that computer savvy). I don't see my dad in the photo. The one that I have of the crew is of them in shirt sleeves on the deck and another of them in the bay where they worked on the planes. I have the exact same photo of the ship. I wish I could ask my dad but he has been gone for 12 years now, he was 30 when he was on the Duncan.

Can you tell me how you loaded photos into this?


----------



## gunners_son (May 24, 2009)

Hard to tell you all the detail of how to post a picture, as I don't know what type of a computer you have. First, you need the photos digitized. They must be scanned. If you don't have a scanner, Walgreens, Target, or others can do it for you and give you a CD with them on it. Then you should load the photos from the CD to a folder you create on your system (or you can just insert them from the CD into a document). The reply or post on this website is a "document" per se. In your post or reply, there is an icon (a small yellow square above the reply box, second from right), that is clicked on if you want to insert a photo. Just put your cursor in the reply or post area, click that icon, and go the the folder, CD, or photo file and click the appropriate box to insert it. Or, go to a store that sells computers and ask them to show you. That's about the best I can do...Good luck


----------



## DBII (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing the photos.

DBII


----------



## Top (Jul 30, 2009)

I founld this forum while researching Project Ivory Soap. There seems to be so little information about the Aircraft Repair Units (floating). My father was on the Weaver ARU-3 (F) from Nov 1944 to Sept 1945. I imagine most of the men, like my Dad have passed away or are very old by now...but I'm still giving it a shot at contacting some. The picture of the Duncan ARU is great! I wish I had some to post but unfortunately most of his photos were from his previous duty in Alaska. He did have a ships log of sorts that was given to him when he left for the States. It said many of the planes dropped bombs nearby either by accident or on purpose before landing. It also mentioned many air collisions, some from pilots just messing around dog fighting each other. When I get finished converting the log into a PDF file I'll post a link to it from here...I don't know much about planes but it might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info and photo...greatly appreciated.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Top.

His logbook sounds interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes that sounds really interesting. Thanks for being willing to shair that with us.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, I gues we learn something new everyday.

On a side note, when I first started reading the article, I thought they were patching bullet holes with Ivory Soap. LOL, now that would be a site to see. Plus your plane would smell fresh and clean.


----------



## gunners_son (Sep 14, 2009)

Propeller daughter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will have to figure out how to upload the photos (I'm not that computer savvy). I don't see my dad in the photo. The one that I have of the crew is of them in shirt sleeves on the deck and another of them in the bay where they worked on the planes. I have the exact same photo of the ship. I wish I could ask my dad but he has been gone for 12 years now, he was 30 when he was on the Duncan.
> 
> Can you tell me how you loaded photos into this?


Haven't you been able to get any help on uploading the photos you have?


----------



## Glider (Sep 14, 2009)

Its not quite the same but the RN HMS Unicorn was designed to operate mainly as an aircraft repair vessel. She looked like and for a short period was operated as a light fleet carrier but was designed and mainly used as a repair ship.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow Syscom , I do believe you've started something here. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Did anyone see the helicopter and a landing pad on the picture of the ship?


----------



## Propeller daughter (Dec 29, 2009)

```

```
Ok. I finally have the photos and orders digitized. They include various photos of the crews, mechanics, gunners, officers, the ship, and Gen Dolittle. I am also including orders for the bronze service stars, promotions, and the unofficial ship log.

I am sorry that this has taken me so long. I hope that it is stil helpful for your family.

It looks like I will have to do this in stages, as it is only letting me upload 5 images at a time.


----------



## Propeller daughter (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, Here are the rest of the photos. There are quite a lot, since I had to do the orders on separate pages.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!

8)

I like the one of the USO event on the ship.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree, that's fricken awesome!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

Propellerdaughter, I want to thank you for the fantastic editions to this thread! I hope you and gunner get in contact and learn more about your father's history. Great job!!!


----------



## VERSUCH (Dec 29, 2009)

I had never heard of these ships....or about the choppers..
WELL DONE.. to all.
Regards Mike


----------



## gunners_son (Feb 18, 2010)

To PropellerGirl,
just to make sure you get my message.....here it is in reply to your post...

The photos you posted are perfect. I now know that my dad and yours were on the same ship. My dad is in one of the photos, and his name is on the crew manifest. Upon seeing them, I am printing them out and getting them to him so he can go overthem.
I found the log particularly interesting and read it to him. He recalled all of the stuff that was in it. Also, I correlated it to stories he used to tell me about his experience, even where he was in the Pacific when I was born.
I'll get back to you again after I show him the pics. Might take some time as he is not a computer guy and we live about a thousand miles apart.
Thanks again,
gunners_son


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW!!! Excellent material folks. And a salute to Propeller daughter's and Gunners son's fathers!


----------



## gunners_son (Feb 18, 2010)

Last post was to Propeller Daughter (not Propeller Girl), my apologies.


----------



## Propeller daughter (Mar 1, 2010)

I do hope your father enjoys the photos. I know my father would have loved to see them and hear of a fellow shipmate! (He has been gone for many years now).


----------



## gunners_son (Apr 17, 2010)

To Propeller daughter,
My dad was thrilled to see the photos! He thanks you very much for posting them. They have given him recollections that he thought were beyond his ability to recall. In the photo of the gunners (he is front and center half kneeling), I asked him why he was wearing a Navy uniform, since he was Army Air Force. He told me the guys swaped uniforms for the day for a few laughs. Thanks so much.


----------



## ProudGrandson (Apr 17, 2010)

Just today I found a picture that I believe to be my Grandfather from Oct. 28th, 1943 at the Great Lakes Navel base. Co. 1396. I have my grandfather's yearbook from the USS Robert Olds. But I am trying to match the 2 together. The picture deffinately looks like him (Oct. 28th, 1943) however, I want hard evidence it is him. 

I just learned through HOURS of study today between my wife's laptop and mine about Operation Ivory Soap, and started putting all of the pieces together. I am very proud and excited to learn as much as I can. My grandfather passed away when I was 8 and he willed me his book and all of his patches. I am 34 now and I can't wait to find out more. Any info from members of the Olds or other ships on the mission would be awesome! feel free to email me also. thanks


----------



## gunners_son (Jan 25, 2011)

We've lost another of our WWII vets. Last month my dad, Corpl. Joseph C. DeRosa, gunner on the USS Asa N Duncan 4th ARU, passed away. A whole generation of heroes that we now unfortunately take for granted is quickly vanishing.
Fortunately, before he passed, he got to enjoy the the chatter and pictures that came to me via this site. Thanks to all who looked for and posted info on this thread, especially Propeller Daughter.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Gunner.


----------



## wirechaser83 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am new to the forum and through research about my grandfather from pictures I have viewed, he was a part of the 11th AMU floating. He was aboard the ships FS 218 and 220. If anyone has any other information regarding these ships or the 11th amu I would love to hear. I am currently gathering together army air corp uniforms to display as a remembrance to him. I am not however sure if there were any special unit commendation medals issued to these men. I only have a Philippine liberation medal and Asiatic campaign medal of his to prove he was there. If anyone has any other information please share. Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2011)

gunners_son said:


> We've lost another of our WWII vets. Last month my dad, Corpl. Joseph C. DeRosa, gunner on the USS Asa N Duncan 4th ARU, passed away. A whole generation of heroes that we now unfortunately take for granted is quickly vanishing.
> Fortunately, before he passed, he got to enjoy the the chatter and pictures that came to me via this site. Thanks to all who looked for and posted info on this thread, especially Propeller Daughter.



I am sorry that I just saw this thread now. 

I am very sorry for your loss.

 Corp. DeRosa


----------



## jake50 (Nov 26, 2011)

my dad was on the fs 210, he is 94 and still talks about the ships.
View attachment WWII Army Air Forces 7th Maintance Unit.pdf















wirechaser83 said:


> I am new to the forum and through research about my grandfather from pictures I have viewed, he was a part of the 11th AMU floating. He was aboard the ships FS 218 and 220. If anyone has any other information regarding these ships or the 11th amu I would love to hear. I am currently gathering together army air corp uniforms to display as a remembrance to him. I am not however sure if there were any special unit commendation medals issued to these men. I only have a Philippine liberation medal and Asiatic campaign medal of his to prove he was there. If anyone has any other information please share. Thanks


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jake, that attachment you provided was magnificent!

Thank you so much for shedding some light on these rarely reported on, but still quite valuable small maintenance units!!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2011)

Terrific stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Emiline26 (Nov 11, 2014)

I can't tell you how excited I am to see this post. My grandpa, John S. Bagdonis, is alive and well at 93 in Marlborough, CT. His house burnt down about a decade ago and he lost all of his photos, records, etc. from the war. I showed him a photo of his ship today and he got so excited. I just saw his name on the roll, so I can't wait to bring it to him. I'm working on getting him his service records and such, but the photos are invaluable. THANK YOU!

Emily

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2014)

Unfortunately this is an old thread. The last post here was sent three yours ago. I hope the topic sender visits the thread sometimes.


Oh... and welcome to the site.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2014)

What is a "topic sender"?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2014)

Polish for "Poster Member"

Welcome to the Forum Emiline and glad we can bring a smile to someone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome thread I didn't notice carelessly.
Thanks for sharing, sys.


----------



## Emiline26 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks all! It's an old thread, but you never know whose listening. If anyone knows of a vet still around that was on the Duncan, please share. I think my grandpa (John S. Bagdonis) would love to know if there's anyone out there.

Emily


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2016)

My dad, Raymond Mercatante, was a machinist on the Asa N. Duncan. The Naval Archives were a big help with research about his ship and Project Ivory Soap. My dad didn't know about it. I gave him all the info, along with a framed picture of his ship and a ball cap, for his birthday and he loved it. He just passed away June 2015. He had lots of stories.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2016)

My dad was on the Duncan. Raymond Mercatante


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool, but sorry for your loss.

 to your father.


----------



## Emiline26 (Jan 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> My dad, Raymond Mercatante, was a machinist on the Asa N. Duncan. The Naval Archives were a big help with research about his ship and Project Ivory Soap. My dad didn't know about it. I gave him all the info, along with a framed picture of his ship and a ball cap, for his birthday and he loved it. He just passed away June 2015. He had lots of stories.


Thank you for the heads up on the Naval Archives. I'll ask my grandpa if he remembers him. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 22, 2016)

Most interesting Sys, especially regarding the use of helicopters. Like Demetrious, the operational use of helicopters was a real revelation to me.


----------

